# Most helpful & Least helpful therapist experiences you've had



## TripleC (Oct 24, 2012)

For anyone who is comfortable sharing... what have been some of the most helpful therapy experiences you've had, and/or least helpful? 

What I mean is, were there some therapists who you felt really helped you, and if so, what do you think they did or said that was so helpful? (this could be techniques the therapist used, or their personality, etc.)

Or were there therapy experiences you've had where you did not feel like it was helpful at all, and why do you think that particular therapist did not help much? 

I'm interested in seeing if there are any commonalities as far as what type of therapy or therapist would be most helpful for SA.


----------



## Snorlax (Oct 27, 2012)

Can a therapist sue you for leaving bad feedback? Like defamation of character? I will leave you a response to this question (pertaining to the worse therapist) once you get back to me. Keep in my that this person was a scammer. They get $150 a session for doing nothing and I can't afford to be robbed again.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

Techniques were not as important as personality for me. A calming, non-dictatorial voice made me feel relaxed and I almost looked forward to the session. Whether it helped outside this setting, I'm not convinced. Having said that, I had CBT with someone who was more dictatorial/authoritative (or so I felt) and it made my anxiety worst and I hated meeting with her as I felt stressed to reach goals/stuff she told me to do by the next meeting.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

My first therapist just stared and nodded at me in silence for most of our sessions. It was very awkward and my condition didn't improve at all. She just made me nervous. A good therapist should respond to you at the very least.

This was talk therapy, by the way, not CBT. I don't think talking it out is very useful when you have severe anxiety problems.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Worst therapy experience I've ever had was art therapy.

This was when I was in high school. My parents surprisingly drove me to her office and threatened to cancel cable if I didn't go in and talk to her. Lol. 

Well, I went in and it's safe to say art therapy wasn't for me. Maybe it helps some people....although I've yet to hear a positive report on art therapy.


----------



## Arguablytheperfectman (May 21, 2012)

Art therapy was nothing for me either. I had to go there as part of a six week clinical group program.
In retrospect it's actually somewhat funny. I was so depressed and anxious at the time, all i would do was stare at the ground. The "therapist" kept trying to force me to make something, which pushed me into my shell even more. In the six weeks i was there i never did actually make something . I got to read the report the guy wrote about me, he took it pretty damn personal... what a clown.

So what i learned is that a therapist should always offer enough room and understanding for your problems. There is a time to try and set it all aside and continue with your life, but that certainly isn't at the start of therapy or when you are being consumed by your problems.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I've never had a good therapy session. But I will say the worst one I ever had was when I came in after a few weeks and she told me to pretend the wall was a ruler and to measure my progress with footsteps. Obviously I just stared at her with a look of disdain. Never went back after that.


----------

